# Windows-DistributedCOM errors in my DC logs



## CSC (Mar 12, 2013)

hi all,

I am getting a few errors in my domain control logs every morning, and my domain controller is on server 2008. I need some help troubleshooting these logs, i am not sure why the dc is trying to communicate with a non existent machine.

"Mar 13 08:43:29 DC1.local MSWinEventLog	3	System	253	Wed Mar 13 08:43:29 2013	10009	Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM N/A	Error	DC1.local	0	DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer WIN20303 using any of the configured protocols."


i have already deleted the computer object from active directory but every morning i am getting these logs still. can anyone help or provide any insight to mitigate these errors? thanks!


----------



## Hitori (Mar 8, 2013)

When it comes to figuring out Event log errors, Eventid.net often is a blessing...
http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=10009&eventno=579&source=dcom&phase=1


----------

